# Frontosa



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

Ok a few Q.

Should I keep one male to 6 females?
What are the best water peramaters to keep them at?
Fast/slow/medium current
Breeding? How? What if I leave the eggs with the females?
Breeding size, what size should they be?

I have 15 tanks for their babys and grow out tanks, so I have plenty of room.


----------



## Gourami Swami (Jul 4, 2006)

1. Sounds good
2. temp 76, ph 7.8 and up
3. slow/med current
4. Let em do it on their own. If you leave eggs, the fry will become free swimming, at which point you can take em out.
5. They will breed when they are ready. Probably about 5-6" or so.

And 15 tanks of what size? You realize a colony of fronts will need a 125 or bigger?


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

I have seen a frontosa colony in a 300g tank and it was beautiful.
although these fish were just huge it was amazing.
I really do think 125+ for a small colony let alone anything larger


----------



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

I am putting them in a 80 to start.
The females are holding just not giving birth at the moment (from what the breeder says) I plan to move them to a 200x60x60 tank once they have given birth. I need the cash to get them their next tank.
the grow outs a standard 2ft and 1ft cube tanks.
The young sell for around $40-100 depending on who is buying (pet shop or direct market) I am also getting a few other siklids for the 2ft tanks to provide live food.
so 1,000 liter per hour turn-over would be good?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

units please. 80 liter or 80 gallon? If your tank is too small the females will get roughed up and not hold to term.


----------



## Torpedos (Jan 16, 2008)

it is 80gallons


----------

